# Can't forget the boer babies!



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Maggie's new babies Ginny (paint) and Paisley
































Makeda








Malachi, Makeda, and Enola in the bucket








My husband found this dog house someone was throwing out by the road, provided hours of entertainment by the kids, it was hilarious. You can see Dolly had just rammed Mia off the top (shes falling off the left side)


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Chief, now my bottle baby, found himself a grazing buddy
















Chief and Malachi








The beast, Dolly








Jag


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...to cute.... :thumb:


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:

How cute!  I love watching the babies play.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Your babies are adorable and colorful!!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

As usual. So nice. That spotted doe is really something. Keep up the good work.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Gotta love those Boer babies. But you need to get rid of Chief & Dolly especially.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

> But you need to get rid of Chief & Dolly especially.


Lol you are going to have a hard time convincing me to get rid of Dolly!


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

I love Dolly!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful and cheerful photos to look at. I just love them. I can't wait. Feb. 20 is coming up for us.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Cheers your day to watch them play. They are so fun. We can see our goats from our kitchen table. The kidds will be right close up to the house so we can watch them play.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorable!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Will you try to get a side shot of Paisleys mouth I have never seen a parrot mouth and wonder what it looks like. I love all your kids they look really nice and I wish I could bring chief home as my second buck he looks awesome. Dolly is really nice. There are so many so so colored boers out there but Dolly can stand with some of the best traditionals. She is going to be really nice.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

What nice babies! I love Dolly (of course..who wouldn't?) and Chief-he is very handsome! They look like they are having such fun on that house. It must be very cute to watch. Mojo was alot of fun to watch-but there was only 1 of him-I can't imagine how cute it will be when there are multiple babies to watch play! :hi5:


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice pics :thumbup: That is some cute kids you got there


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I love watching the babies play, but also can't wait until they grow up so I can see what the mature into.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

Beautiful Babies!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Very cute!!! The babies are so fun to watch!    I love the last picture!


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

Loved your pics Cant wait for my boer Babies/baby Sparrow was due yesterday so soon :leap:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank you, good luck with your babies!


----------

